
LabStack: Multi-language programming playground - vishr
https://code.labstack.com/program
======
kwhitefoot
From the title I was hoping against hope that it would allow me to easily call
functions written in one language from functions written in another.

Disappointed again.

~~~
pcr910303
You might like this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20542258](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20542258)

MetaCall: Inter-language foreign function interface calls

~~~
kwhitefoot
Interesting, but it doesn't quite pass the 'easily' test.

:-)

------
Uptrenda
So how is it so fast?

------
xixixao
Cool. Running a Haskell program with a compiler error doesn't show the error.

------
rosenjon
This is kind of cool. How do you prevent people from running malicious code?

~~~
simcop2387
Id imagine that they take the same kind of approach that I do with
[https://perl.bot/](https://perl.bot/) using the Linux namespace apis, seccomp
and more.

------
gumby
Nice! Consider adding Lisp, scheme, forth?

------
earenndil
Proposal to add support for perl6, d, zig?

~~~
6thaccount2
Doesn't Perl6 have a pretty extensive ability to call other languages like
Python, Lua, Ruby, C...etc?

~~~
earenndil
C, C++, perl5, possibly python (not sure there), and any jvm language if you
use the jvm version.

------
hliyan
Was considering using this as comparative language teaching tool, and the
thing that struck me most was the verbosity of Java compared to other
languages:

    
    
      fun main(args: Array<String>) {
        println("Hello from Kotlin!")
      }
    

vs.

    
    
      public class Main {
        public static void main(String[] args) {
          System.out.println("Hello from Java!");
        }
      }

